# Richard Curlett Engineer



## paddy_mac (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi , Trying to trace the maritime history of an Uncle from Belfast named Richard Curlett believed to be an engineer. He may have sailed on tankers late 50's early 60's. Any information gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## Ronnie Curlett (Mar 18, 2021)

paddy_mac said:


> Hi , Trying to trace the maritime history of an Uncle from Belfast named Richard Curlett believed to be an engineer. He may have sailed on tankers late 50's early 60's. Any information gratefully received. Thank you


My wife’s just found this online. He was my father. He was an engineer on the tankers then went on to cross channel ferris then worked at Harland & Wolves in the 70s. Sadly he passed away in 1991


----------

